# What style of Jujitsu



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

Im not sure if I have enough information to get an answer to my question, but I have read about different styles of Jujitsu and my first martial art was Jujitsu, but that was a long time ago.

I am wondering if anyone would have any idea of what style of Jujitsu it may have been. I only new it as Jujitsu, but then again I was 12 at the time. (Roughly just after the dinosaurs became extinct)

It had no kata work per say. It had a chase technique that I suppose could be defined as a kata that was basically a series of kicks and punches preformed in a set pattern, but it was very short.

It did have multiple takedowns and joint locks. And I can only remember the name of one take down that was very effective against other martial artists of other styles (particularly Karate). However I am sure I will not spell it properly; phonetically it was, I believe called a Dash-a-ba-rye basically a step with the front foot a slide with the back foot and then a sweep with the front foot to take out the front leg of you opponent. 

Any ideas as to what style of Jujitsu this was? 

I have no idea where my Jujitsu teacher is today, but the school was in Norwood Massachusetts, just outside of Boston, many many years ago. 

Thanks


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

De-ashi-barai or De-ashi-harai is a part of Kodokan Judo and probably every Jujitsu style.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 8, 2006)

Got to agree with RP.  Not enough infor to pick out which style of jujitsu that is.  Last I read, there are over 500 different types of jujitsu in Japan.  Could be what I study from what you've said.  Wish I could be more help.

Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

I honestly did not think I had enough info to get an answer, but it was worth a try. The only other info I have is equally not as helpful. 

There seemed to be fewer belts than other Japanese martial arts of the time, White, Green, Brown, and Black. Of course there were striped belts within each color. With what I have said already in addition to this information I am sure is just as helpful as saying I had class on Sunday mornings. 

Thanks for the help; at least I know how to spell De-ashi-barai or De-ashi-harai now. 

Are there things in certain styles that make them stand out from one another? Or is that question way to broad?


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 8, 2006)

My intuition tells me that it was probably Danzan Ryu.  This is a very popular style of jujutsu in the US and it shares almost everything in kodokan judo.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> My intuition tells me that it was probably Danzan Ryu. This is a very popular style of jujutsu in the US and it shares almost everything in kodokan judo.


 
Was Danzan as popular 30 years ago? (yup, I'm old).

And thank you I will look into Danzen to see.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Was Danzan as popular 30 years ago? (yup, I'm old).
> 
> And thank you I will look into Danzen to see.


 
Yes, it was.  It was the first style of jujutsu to make it to the US...circa 1920s I think.  There have been many offshoots from this style over the years.  Small Circle Jujutsu is one of them.  

Here is a site for more info...

http://www.danzan.com/


----------

